# Rossi .243 firing pin question??



## BeenHuntn (Sep 19, 2009)

hi folks, i just bought a slightly used .243 Rossi single shot rifle and i took it out to the range today for the first time... i was wanting to sight in the scope... notta...

pulled the trigger and nothing happened. fired it 4 times using the same bullet and nothing happened.  the firing pin (hammer) made a slight indention on the bullet but not enough to fire it...

am i missing something here? is there an adjustment that needs to be made? or should i take it back and ask for my money back???


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 19, 2009)

It could also be a headspace problem. The chamber could be cut too deep or the barrel could be installed incorrectly. 

However, don't rule out a dud shell. Next time if it happens again, try at least three or more different shells.

If you can take it back, you should.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 20, 2009)

*rossi*

my brother bought two of the rossi firearms with changable barrels. both guns had problems, one did exactly likr you stated, pull trigger and no go. the other worked fine for the centerfire cartridges but would not fire the black powder 209 primers. both guns had problems with machining the breach plug to deep and the chamber to deep. a rossi dealer told my brother to just back the breach plug out until it fire the primer and it would be fine. i informed him that if he did that he could cause the barrel to split. he took my advice and returned the guns for a refund. my advice from experience, if it says rossi in english that stands for "run the other way fast!!!!!". i would return the gun but expect a hassle from the dealer.


----------



## billy67 (Sep 25, 2009)

Do  you have a hammer extension on the gun? My wife has a rossi .243 that I put a extension on for her and for some reason it started misfiring. There was an indention in the primer but wouldn't fire. Don't know why!! I removed the extension and no more problems. Just what happened to me.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Sep 25, 2009)

i have no idea!!! what should i look for?
thanks...


----------



## njanear (Sep 25, 2009)

BeenHuntn said:


> i have no idea!!! what should i look for?
> thanks...



Is there an extension attached to the hammer (something that juts out to the side from the hammer, letting you cock the gun with the scope on)?  If so, take that off and try it again; if not, you have bigger problems (as mentioned before).


----------

